# need help with a 4x4 94 nissan pickup 2.4 surgeing



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys any help would great, here is the problem, When i start my truck up cold it wants to die in idle, inless i give it gas, once it warms up, no so bad but still wants to die at stopsigns, Also if I am going like 60 on hiway with accelerator stedy, the engine wants to surge. I have changed the mass air sensor, throttle postion sensor, and check egr valve, I checked for vacuum leaks and could not find one, I check the distributer cap, and changed spark plugs, checked fuel injectors with screwdriver. I tried to run a dianostic on the ecu which is a mecm-t132 btw(cant find codes) and it flashes 4 times fast, but check engine light does not come on. Please help I am at my wits end, I cant afford a new truck, any help would be great, thanks


----------



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

update: I got code off the ecu, and it was 41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor? would that ever cause my truck to die at idle?


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

very possible, although I haven't had trouble with my HB, my sentra had idle issue like that would not stay running unless I gassed it and then I found that the Intake air temp sensor fell out or got knocked out of the air box. I can't say anything about surging because I couldn't get mine out of the drive way but I put it back it with RTV around the whole and it ran great until the car was totaled.
On my sentra forum they said it didn't need to going back into the air box to work but it gave me a lot of trouble until I reinstalled it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

alot of times the wires break off right at the air temp sensor... might check that out


----------



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

fixed sensor, still wants to die out at idle or "lope"


----------



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> alot of times the wires break off right at the air temp sensor... might check that out


yeah thats what happened to mine, i soldered it back, cleared ecm of codes and checked for codes again, nothing showed, so i guess i fixed it for a temp fix, guess it is something else sigh


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try idleing it up just a little..


----------



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I have noticed something else, when the air cleaner houseing is off it runs horribly at idle, pretty much will die after a min or two, if the air cleaner is off, it runs better but still surges a little,but doesn't die I am gonna say thats vaccum or something, I unhooked the inlet air duct from the air induction box and thats seemed to help a little.(which connects to the air iduction valve)(book says this valve send secondary air to exhaust manifold). The AIV control solenoid is on this side to(which controls the intake manifold vaccum signal to the air induction valve)


Do I try to idle it up by the screw on the side of the throttle body or at the eccs box where the knob says idle up?

Should I just take the throttle body apart and clean it real good? like the idle valves and stuff?

yes still noob but still learning.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use my eamil address and send me your email..

i will send you a picture of the screw to turn to try to stop the surging..


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

that reminds me, did you check that really tiny/thin hose that connects to the bottom of the air box? Its right next to the temp sensor, it goes to the E.G.R. Control Solenoid. I had some issues with that having a crank in the end of it so it would suck in outside air. I replaced it with clear fish tank air hose, it was the same size. With it cracked it would just be really sluggish under load because the valve would not stop the EGR like it should when at low or high RPM.


----------



## bg2095 (Jan 6, 2010)

update: I attempted to adjust the low idle screw behind the throttle body(not high idle) surging very minimal but rpms were 1200-1500, I turned it the other and got idling at 2500 rpms steady, as soon I replace housing in both instances, and start the car, wants to stall out. I put the screw back in the default postion I hope but i think its off a little, it idles at 1200-1500 rpm right now.

I checked the hoses on the egr solenoid I belive and they looked fine, sprayed soapy water, no leaks.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i have the same problem with my 97 been after it for over a year and still no help from anyone. every sensor is new all the vacuum lines r new and in the right spots and NO vacuum leaks and NO codes and timing is 100 % on the money


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pppsshhh...puhlease!!!*



nissan4x4.27 said:


> i have the same problem with my 97 been after it for over a year and still no help from anyone. every sensor is new all the vacuum lines r new and in the right spots and NO vacuum leaks and NO codes and timing is 100 % on the money


 Dude...give it a rest, quit playing the victim...ALOT of guys have made suggestions(myself incl) and you always come back with "I tried that, every things replaced". 
Don't mean to offend anyone, but this Nissan HB victim crap is OLD!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SUrging typically means it's running lean. Spray carb cleaner around the intake manifold gasket and throttle body base gaskets just to be 100% sure. Carb cleaner, in my experience, works better than soapy water.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry GeoBMX4Life but everything that everyone has told me doesnt work and i been through the whole truck over and over


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Again...no offence intended!!!*



nissan4x4.27 said:


> sorry GeoBMX4Life but everything that everyone has told me doesnt work and i been through the whole truck over and over


 Any time a wall appears...theres ALWAYS a way around it...you just have to FIND it!


----------

